# Lil Sis Wasatch Bull



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

My little sister killed this bull this past Monday morning. She drew the tag with one point. More pics are posted here: http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 12538.html


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

MAn oh man . The ladies are knocking them down. Good job. 8)


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Unicorn Bull 
Very nice


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

wow super cool!! congrats to her


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

The right G1 is wow..............awesome. What a bull!!!! :!:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jealousy!!!!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! I'm thinkin you may wanna take Lil Sis to Wendover. Drew tag on 1 point. Nailed a unique monster elk. Yup, Wendover - craps table.
Congratulations to her! 

Out of curiosity, did you make her clean it - since she shot it?


----------



## Elkster (Aug 22, 2008)

It's looks like your sis "gatabagone" lol! That thing is a stud! Congrats!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

What a pretty bull. It's nice to know some people draw with 1 point. Congratulations!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That is one heck of a bull. Congrats.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 18, 2007)

Those thirds sure aren't what I'm used to seeing on the Wasatch. He's GORGEOUS! Congrats to your lil' sis!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that's a great wasatch bull. 360's?

What a dandy, and with one point. Awesome!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

wow what a nice bull. and you have a lucky sister. she should have bought a lotto ticket after she drew with one point! congrats to her.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW! That thing is a pig. That is a bull of a lifetime...and she didn't have to wait a lifetime. Congrats to her!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I hate your sister! :evil: 

JK! That is a sweeet bull! Very cool!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great looking bull. Congrats to your sister.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW!!!! Nice job!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome bull!! Congrats!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

IMPRESSED!!!!!


Post the picture of the bull facing face on... That shows the goffy front tine...!

I would punch that bull in a second!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

+1 WOW


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That's a very nice bull,,I believe I saw him in Poison earlier this year....
Unless there is another one with a weired 1st like that.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy moses! What a tank! Congrats to your sister!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bull congrats to her


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Between Goofy's wife and your sister, looks like the ladies set the bar high for the guys.

Congrats to your sisster on a bull of a lifetime.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are some more pics. Make sure to scroll through the whole post. Pics are in the middle and end too.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 12538.html


----------



## fussy (Sep 26, 2010)

That thing is a stud!!!


----------

